# Zombie Dating Service - looking for love anyone????



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

http://mingle2.com/zombieharmony/free-dating-sites


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Omigod that is hilarious. Thanks for sharing that, you made my day!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! thats great!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

aww man, i went to sign up but the links don't seem to work!!!! lol


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

haha! Awesome!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Too funny*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Because the apocolypse doesn't have to be lonley...LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried looking at the links and they didn't work for m, either. heh Great site.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Meh, It's easier to find someone here  Oh and I don't have to worry about them chewing on me in a bad way.


----------

